# Logo entwerfen



## flying-anzi (8. Juli 2007)

Hallotschi

Ich find einfach kein Logo für meine Homepage... das jetztige ist so hässlich.....

vl hat ja wer von euch eine Idee wie man es gestalten könnte....http://www.gff-online.at/images/logo.png


ja vl hat ja wer ne idee...


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Juli 2007)

Für was steht GFF?
Versuche die Buchstaben etwas zu verbinden und eventuell die Bedeutung des ganzen mit einbinden.


Alex


----------



## flying-anzi (8. Juli 2007)

das ist von an film a ausdruck und bei uns haben de mädchen gsagt wir müssen unbedingt gff ins spiel bringen

wie soll ich sie verbinden


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Juli 2007)

Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht was gff bedeutet. Wen es anrüchig ist will ich es nicht wissen, ansonsten schreib es doch mal.

Hast du selber Photoshop? Wer hat das bisherige Logo entworfen?


Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Juli 2007)

Suche doch einfach mal auf einigen Logoseiten ( http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/ , http://www.logotypes.ru/ etc.) nach Logos mit einer "GF"- oder einer "GFF"-Kombination (wohl eher unwahrscheinlich ). Das dürfte als Inspiration für eine "Buchstabenverbindung" dann evtl. schon reichen bzw. werden dir da schon die ersten konkreten Ideen kommen.

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
Achte doch bitte etwas konsequenter auf die Netiquette (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Vielen Dank. 

Btw²:
Hier mal eine schnelle Idee. Passt natürlich nicht zum Stil der Internetseite ... but you get the idea.


----------



## flying-anzi (9. Juli 2007)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht was gff bedeutet. Wen es anrüchig ist will ich es nicht wissen, ansonsten schreib es doch mal.
> 
> Hast du selber Photoshop? Wer hat das bisherige Logo entworfen?
> 
> ...


es heist '**********'

Jo ich habe selbst Photoshop.... ich habs selbst gmacht...


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Juli 2007)

Erm, ja ... dann belassen wir es doch einfach bei GFF und konzentrieren uns auf die gestalterische Ebene. 

Da es hier aber prinzipiell nicht um die konkrete Durchführung in Photoshop, sondern um die Idee geht, verschiebe ich das Thema mal in die Creative Lounge. 

Philip


----------



## flying-anzi (9. Juli 2007)

So neue Version auf dem Markt....

Nur weiß ich nicht was ich mit "-online.at" machen soll... 

Vl hat ja noch wer eine Idee...

mfg mike


----------



## XenonTaurus (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Zurzeit werden einfache Logos eher bevorzugt. Da muss nicht mal soviel Grafik im Spiel sein, sondern einfach nur das das ganze nach etwas ausschaut. Natürlich unterscheidet man hier zwischen Business Logos und Clan Logos bzw. Header.

Vielleicht war dir das ja eine kleine Hilfe bei deinen Überlegungen. Hier ein kleines Beispeil das ich mal schnell gezaubert habe:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

XenonTaurus


----------

